# Burn over poly-coated wood?



## CowboyHatValor (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello folks,

I have a bit of experience making, staining and coating various things, but have only recently started to try decorative wood burning.

I have a few wooden storage cases I made a year or so ago, and I'm looking to add a few wood-burning designs on them. They've been stained and polyurethane coated already. 

What are my options? Can the poly be safely and effectively burnt through with the tool, or would that be a foolish idea?

Thanks,

James


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

It should be done to the wood itself and not the finish. We use this technique at work with good results....


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You ever smelled burning polyurethane? Not pretty...


----------



## CowboyHatValor (Dec 7, 2015)

I wouldn't mind burning it outside if the smell is the only harm


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I use a custom-carved steel branding iron to sign my wood carvings. Had to back up and brand a few that had 2-4 coats of MinWax Tung Oil Protective Finish. Worked just fine but stinky.
If you can work outside, with a little fan for a gentle breeze, you ought to be OK. Like others say, do the pyrography first. Google Lora Irish if you need some ideas.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What would happen if you burned over poly is there would be clumps of burnt poly all over the area where you are making the design. It would work but would be a lot of work to scrape all the clumps off. Still it would be easier than stripping the finish off and then doing the burn.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Using a propane torch before clear coat.


----------

